# Occulus



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Please meet Occulus - alien. 

Occulus is part plant, part animal. Breeds by budding for which he needs an adequate supply of fertiliser. He gets this by dissolving his favourite food down to a liquid then plants his legroots in the liquid and absorbs the goodness. His favourite food? Humans of course.

Occulus is a Spitter prop. The head is made from some foam skull leftovers from a Doc Janus prop for next year (Doc Janus has 2 faces - his first name is Hugh by the way). 

Crests on the skull and the mouthparts are airdry clay reinforced with wire. The eye is a cheapy glow in the dark one with a green LED at the back. The spitter system is a flexible reticulation pipe with a small nozzle on the end going down through the 20mm PVC tube frame and exiting out of his back to a car windscreen washer reservoir and pump.

Body is expanding foam over the frame.

Electronics is a Nerve Center controller that on PIR activation, plays an Audacity enhanced home recorded track (Ahhh, Humans, my favourite food. Please wait while I dissolve you, slurp, slurp, slurp sounds) with the washer pump activating for the last few seconds to provide a jet of water.

Be finishing him off at the haunt this morning with some red highlights and some green hot glue dripping off his mouthparts.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool how far can he spit and how often???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww, gross! (and I mean that in a good way)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, pretty wild looking creature!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> very cool how far can he spit and how often???


The sound track runs for about 12 seconds and he spits for the last 3-4 seconds. There's a 3 second pause then he is good to go again.

Can't spit very far on this one but for next year I'll improve the mech - probably go to a air assisted spit.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

coolness. I like your alien alot. Think you could get a video?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

He's dismantled now and I need to send the prop controller back for checking. As soon as I get it back, I'llre-assemble and try out. I want a better nozzle on him anyway!

I'll probably rework the body a bit to smooth it off - the effect doesn't really match the claws and skull. He also needs some red highlights on the chest - I'll buy an airbrush kit soon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


>


 i agree i dont see a thing :googly:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What she said!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Did have pics but I ran out of space on the forum and since the thread hadn't been read for a few months I deleted the pics. I've uploaded to Photobucket. Links below. The pictures aren't very good - I'll take some more soon and repost.

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy19/fritz42_male/Occulus2.jpg

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy19/fritz42_male/Occulus1.jpg

and also a Crow holding an eyeball

http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy19/fritz42_male/Crow1.jpg


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Boy you just wait! When my mother in law, finds out you posted her picture. You are in trouble.


----------



## belldoppler (Feb 17, 2010)

you should get some pics posted... id like to see what im trying to imagine. sounds awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are the pictures he tried to post:



















and also a Crow holding an eyeball


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. I love the bird.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool Fritz! I like them both. He is very original.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Hauntiholik. How come yours show and mine don't - what did I do wrong?

Occulus came out well considering he was made from foam skull leftovers. I wasn't too happy with the squirt function though - the pump took too long to come on and the stream wasn't strong enough - I may go with an air powered venturi jet next time so I get a nice fast spray with wide divergence - should surprise people. May even animate the arms or 'fingers'


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> Thanks Hauntiholik. How come yours show and mine don't - what did I do wrong?


You have your permissions set weird on your photobucket account so when you posted the url links they couldn't be seen. I added the links as images


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool Fritz!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Hauntiholik - I'll take a look.

Thanks for the comments all.


----------

